# Mounting Position: how much will it affect my skiing?



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

It's been a little while since I've skied a FS mounted ski but here's what I think: Since you're mounting the binding a little farther forward, you'll obviously be dealing with a little less tip. This is great in the park but I don't like it for all around, big mountain, powder, or mogul skiing. The tip tends to sink easier in the powder and crud. If you're a 7/8 you probably ski with a pretty aggressive stance. I found that I was going over the tips when I was charging through anything (especially true in the moguls and crud). You will get used to it eventually but you need to be careful that you adapt to a powerful stance with your weight centered. The most common mistake is for people to shift their weight too far back when adjusting to this (and this is more difficult to detect in people who are already good skiers). The only real advantage I see with the FS mount is you have more tail for landing big tricks and, because you are more centered, learning the bigger off-axis/spinning tricks will be easier (I guess it would make learning rails easier too). However none of these are things that you can't do with a classic mount and a little more form.

My preference is the classic mount.

COUNT


----------

